# Rhysida longipes



## billy28 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just got a 1" specimen and can't really find anything about them other than they are small.  How is their venom, temperament, ect.
All answers are greatly appreciated.  Thanks
Billy


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=197890


----------



## billy28 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

I must have overlooked that one while searching.
What is their growth rate like?


----------



## dannyboypede (Jan 1, 2011)

Growth rate varies GREATLY. There are many, many factors in growth rate. Of course some species grow faster than others, but it also depends on temperature and feeding regularity. 

^that^ is going to be the answer you will get for any question about growth rate. (there are some outliers with tarantulas that I know of, but I can't think of any with centipedes)

--Dan


----------



## billy28 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you Dannyboypede, that is good to know.

What area of africa do they come from?


----------



## billy28 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody?
This is my first centipede.  I got it as a freebie.  Is there anything I should know about it that is not already stated?


----------



## crashergs (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a PDF of it:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNGfHfSa9S9ceMsQt5sE5Hk5HXNdfw&cad=rja


----------

